# Las Vegas shooting



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The anti gun crowd will be salivating over this tragedy. I wonder how long until Hillary flies to Vegas for a press conference? For the sake of innocent gun owners I hope they link this to a radical Muslim, radical anti gun, radical left, anything but a conservative or they will blame it on Trump. Even if it's one of those wondering firearms from Obama's Fast and Furious. I sure hope it isn't one of the Bundy's.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

You are correct!

It is a very very sad tragedy. But I am surprise an "anti-gun" hasn't jumped on it yet. The left always says, "never waste a tragedy to promote your agenda!"


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

she started in on it within 30 minutes of the attack, stating that the Hearing Protection Act would have killed more.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Sasha and Abby said:


> she started in on it within 30 minutes of the attack, stating that the Hearing Protection Act would have killed more.


 Does she realize that the bullet crack is just as loud? A person interviewed said no one could tell where the shooting was coming from. So a suppressor would have made no difference anywhere but in a small two cell brain.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> Sasha and Abby said:
> 
> 
> > she started in on it within 30 minutes of the attack, stating that the Hearing Protection Act would have killed more.
> ...


No she doesn't, she is just like most other liberal politicians, she knows absolutely nothing about firearms, ballistics or suppressors, but why should that stop her from seizing the opportunity to further her agenda by taking advantage of a tragedy. uke:

huntin1


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

I think we should ban fireworks and pyrotechnics. Invariably when something like this happens people stand around thinking it is fireworks. It would save valuable time if they knew from the onset it is a firearm. Plus thousands of people are injured and killed by fireworks every year. This sounds absurd because it is. What are they going to do when their bans don't produce the desired effect and the mass killings continue? Will they finally wake up and realize it is a societal problem? They cannot legislate their way out of this one. The monster in the mirror is us. We have created that monster by removing the only thing that can save us from ourselves. Evil knows no bounds. It will find another instrument to do its damage.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> We have created that monster by removing the only thing that can save us from ourselves.


 Yes, God from our schools, God from out court rooms, God from public display etc. The Godless liberals have unleashed evil. You can murder your unborn child, but don't spank them after they are born because that will teach them discipline and respect. I wonder how long until they tell us we can't take a child to Sunday school they have to be 18 years old and make their own decision?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Dem blasts moments of silence after mass shootings as 'grisly House ritual'


https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/breaking ... id=DELLDHP

Do these idiots not understand why we give moments of silence. We give them at funerals, ceremonies, etc. It is to give respect to the fallen. It is a sign of a "tribute" and respect.

These idiots forget why things are done and they are all from the left.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

It took Hillary about 2.6 seconds from finding out about the shooting to scream about "gun control!" Pelosi and Boxer and their ilk the same! 
No comment from me about religion preventing this sort of thing or belligerent politicians feeding on misunderstandings, false news and spinning and downright lying about just about everything! Egos and votes seems to be the catchword these days. 
Chuck, you try to make a post about ONE comment from ONE idiot about the shooting, and imply all DEMS are the same! Reminds me of the saying " the millions of planes that land safely are NOT news!" Similarly what the millions of gun toting law abiding Dems and Reps and Liberal and Conservative great flag waving patriotic citizen say are NOT news either! News is what the press finds to be weird, abberant, totally off the wall, etc. From both sides! 
But don't extrapolate from what One or two idiots say, from either party! 
A middle of the reader like me obviously will be called a Lineral by R,s and a closet Conservative by the D's! Equal opportunity to be yelled at! LOL

What really bothers me is when I hear and overhear many law abiding taxpaying people from both parties if you will, say things like "we have to do something!" Or "it's time something gets done!" And statements like this that will undoubtedly lead to some feel good knee jerk thing that will never work,and only be a pain in the butt for us gun owners! While we squabble,and complain,about those Dratted LIBS and pass platitudes amongst ourselves and otherwise spin our wheels, the antigunners will be making hay from tragedies like this! If we gun owners don't smarten up, our grandkids will be hunting with their electronic gadgets and never see the outdoors!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

north1 said:


> I think we should ban fireworks and pyrotechnics. Invariably when something like this happens people stand around thinking it is fireworks. It would save valuable time if they knew from the onset it is a firearm. Plus thousands of people are injured and killed by fireworks every year. This sounds absurd because it is. What are they going to do when their bans don't produce the desired effect and the mass killings continue? Will they finally wake up and realize it is a societal problem? They cannot legislate their way out of this one. The monster in the mirror is us. We have created that monster by removing the only thing that can save us from ourselves. Evil knows no bounds. It will find another instrument to do its damage.


Excellent analogy


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> If we gun owners don't smarten up, our grandkids will be hunting with their electronic gadgets and never see the outdoors!


 That would include knowing who is a danger to the second amendment and salivating over tragedies. That would be the liberals. Bill Clinton beat the ambulance to the shooting at the National zoo years ago. Kennedy wanted a 1000 percent tax on all ammo. They have no problem killing the unborn, but make the NRA out to be all murderers. No kidding some said that today. Schumer said it in the Senate yesterday


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

HH....

you are on fire and I have the bullseye on my back it seems... (other threads too)

But this isn't just one person... quote from the article.



> Clark was among *multiple House Democrats *who have refused to participate in any more moments of silence on the floor to honor victims of gun violence out of frustration with the lack of a legislative response.


I never said DEMOCRATS... I said THESE IDIOTS.... so referring to the people in the article. The quote was from the title of the article. Click bait on my part and the writer of the article... possibly. oke:

Also with all the BS with the national Anthem and what not. People forget why we do things..... standing for any countries national anthem is for respect to that country... moments of silence are to show mourning, reflection, and respect (most funeral services have a moment of silence). PEOPLE forget why these rituals are done. It is the dumbing down of our country... again no political sides here... just stupid people.

I would have went off on anyone who said they will not participate in a moment of silence.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Maybe you can explain this to me HH. We are shopping in Park Rapids, Minnesota today. Somewhere my wife seen a picture that was of an ISIS an al Qaeda, and the guy who did the shooting in Vegas. Under the pics it said not a terrorist, not a terrorist, a terrorist. So the first two guys were not terrorists. Guess if this depiction was done by a liberal or a conservative. Don't be the only person in the world to get it wrong.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman....

Great point on the "terrorist".... This gets me too. Again I feel when anyone does anything to inflict harm, cause damage, etc. .... in essence to TERRORIZE someone, group, etc. should be labeled a terrorist! No mention of color, race, religion, etc. You see I defined the act. Now who are the ones throwing the words terrorists and labeling people.... THE MEDIA (yes all media). So they need to do a better job and call this guy and anyone doing things correctly. I mean a mass shooting is an act of terror... hence = TERRORISM or that person is a TERRORIST.

Great now I just got red flagged by big brother... LOL But you see this is a great point that plainsman brought up even with a political cartoon/sign. This is stuff that needs to be discussed.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> This is stuff that needs to be discussed.


 I am a very fair person I hate all politicians equally.  On another site I get a fellow ticked when I tell him we have a two party system, perverts and money worshipers. We are both conservative, but it's very evident he is a money worshiper. If it makes money it's good. On one hand we have some liberals with no morals when it comes to their pet perversions, and on the other hand we have some conservatives with no morals when it comes to money.
It would appear that the liberals attack everything I hold dear. Little wonder they use the same tactic as the communists which is divide and conquer. We have north and south Korea, east and west Germany, etc. Liberals have gays, pedophyles, drugs etc. We have our guns and God.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Bruce, I don't know anything about this poster/terrorist thing. I don't care of someone is called a terrorist or not, they are all scum of the earth and bad, bad, people! Actually this question has been brought up before on many websites and the FBI, CIA,all the law types etc. All have some definition of terrorism. I read it the other day, but like I said, IMO bad guys are bad guys! PERIOD! 
Of course people like Boxer, Pelosi and company will use every bit of tragedies like this to further their anti gun cause. But as I said, what really bothers me is the normal, non gun owner, gun owner, Dem and Rep hard working tax paying Americans saying stuff like "we have to do SOMETHING". Or "doing SOMETHING" is past due, etc. If any readers of this drivel haven't heard statements like this, you either only frequent extreme ER wing websites or have selective hearing in public. 
Just saying that as sportsmen and gun owners, we'd better get our heads together and try to come up with some kind of compromise that will possibly help with the gun thing. I personally don't have much hope with our huge population and having an estimated 400-500 MILLION guns out there, I ask these "do something"people, like do WHAT? So far I haven't seen or heard anything intelligent from either side that would have a ghost of a chance to work. Some feel good knee jerk reaction that is liable to appear, is stupid and won't work! Now will doing nothing, IMHO. 
My biggest pet peeve in visiting a bunch of outdoor websites is how too many continually blame the troubles of the world, especially gun violenc, on those stupid awful"Liberals!" Nonsense! This IMO does nothing to solve any problems, though it migh make some people feel better! We gun owners stonewall any discussion or proper research about what to do with gun violence and accidental home shootings, then criticize those awful Liberals when they try to make hay out of tragedies! Only in America, I guess.......That's why I pointed my finger at one poster and the Dickey law that absolutely forbids any research on gun violence by the CDC! Hhhhmmmm......afraid of what they might find? Or in the pocket of the firearm industry!?! Looking at my checkbook the firearm/ammo industry must be in MY pocket, or my checkbook, anyway.
I'm out of here. Will be back when we start to talk about outdoor issues. Cant call me a "Liberal" for that kind of discussion. LOL


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Missed your last post, Chuck. NO! The media doesn't define Terrorism and all that! Do your research! 
Guess one other pet peeve of mine is the continual,bashing of all media! (Usually from guys who NEVER tune in anything other that FOX news or Breitbart or their lookalikes. The media itself reports NEWS and if you compare one with another, the FACTS that are reported are remarkably similar, if not the same, especially discounting early reports of events. Wha's different is the garbage the talking heads spew forth, but remember, all these comments (other than the factual part of the news) are OPINIONS and the individuals interpretation of the news, just that, nothing more! Unfortunately these OPINIONS from both sides, are usually filled with "false news" bolstering their own slant of the the news!
So tune out the garbage, stuff you either want to believe or don't want to believe,(wishing something to be true doesn't make it true!) and look at the NEWS, not the BS commentaries! 
My Opinion, for what it's worth.......now where's my bow!?!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

HH... You are wrong to a certain point as well.... They use terms of "domestic", "foregein" "religious","political" etc. they throw "titles" on what terrorism it is.. They don't just call it all TERRORISM. that is my point. It all depends on what agenda they want to push. Fox wants to push something against "Islam"...they throw that in the mix with terrorism.... If MSNBC wants to push racial divide they throw in "white supremists" and then add terrorism. I hope u see what I mean.

You are 100% correct about they do report the facts right away... like the first 1 min of each broad cast. Then the talking heads go off on tangents and let guests, politicians, etc. talk about their agenda's and either refute them or agree with them.

If people want to really know what is going on in the world watch your local news stations. 90% of them are unbiased, report facts or say (we will let u know more once we get all the facts), and do a good job of reporting... IMHO.

If you want to watch any of the major "news" networks and websites... you need to look at them all and then sift thru the BS and come to a conclusion.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

HH some guys on fishingbuddy called you liberal, and the guys who called you liberal on here were booted a couple years ago, but your still obsessed that you might be called liberal. Your certainly a liberal sympathizer, but if you don't constantly bring it up I would never think about it.

I think people are wrong when they think there is a gun problem. What we have is a people problem. That's my beef with liberals. They never blame a Muslim terrorist, but they make up stories about white supremacist terrorists. They also are quick to blame inanimate objects, before twisted human behavior. I suspect it's because most twisted minds vote liberal. Soon the democrats will push to accept pedophiles into their big tent. You may think I am simply bashing liberals, but watch, it's coming and soon.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Both you guys are right - we have a people problem. And someone ?North1 mentioned that it is a societal problem or something like that. Equally accurate! I think we are all on the same page here. My point is that if we gun owners continue along the same old, same old path of doing nothing, then sooner or later SOMEONE is going to do something, and if not us, then anti gunner with backing from a whole host of previously sympathetic or neutral to gun owners well meaning people. Our feel good platitudes we parrot around with every mass shooting (like Charlston's cold dead hands....and everything is those Liberal's fault).) might sound OK, but will do nothing to even attempt to recognize the problem much less try to manage it. Boxer/Pelosi/Hillary must LOVE that kind of non productive wheel spinning!

Bruce, there you go again, saying crap like everyone with a twisted mind is a Liberal, Democrats welcoming Pedophhiles into their tent (where did THAT come from in a gun rights discussion??). You cant help yourself can you?! Next it'll be the usual stuff like "the ELCA are far left almost commie Liberals and close to the Devil, unlike MY Missouri Synod who are as pure as the driven snow! " LOL. Good Grief! Then what's next? make a law requiring all Americans to be right wing Religious fundamental conservatives, indoctrinating them from birth, through school, Universities, etc. And if they choose to not believe, (like 30-40% of Americans) just put them to death like the Old Testament says to do with non believers! LOL. That'll help!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

HH....

I was talking with a friend of mine down in Costa Rica the other day. (met them years ago and keep in touch). Anyways they brought up a great point. In the USA there seems to be a separtation between people and family. What I mean is that in other cultures if you don't talk with family (mothers, fathers, aunts, uncles, brothers, sisters) weekly you would be in trouble. Here in the USA it is kind of a norm not to talk to them and get separated from them. Or you hear in the news... he was a quiet neighbor and kept to himself. I remember growing up in the 80's/90's and I knew my neighbors and they gave me a key to watch after their places when they left on vacation or to take care of their pets. How many people can say they do that now in their neighbor hoods? Some but I bet 80% cant say that.

This is an issue IMHO. Plus like others have stated is a belief system. Have it be religious, moral, societal, etc. I know for experience it is harder and harder to find volunteers for anything these days. Have it be for fundraisers, coaching, etc. They all want to do it for a reward or they wont do it. Look in your community and see who does the fundraising and volunteering. I bet it is the same people just different causes or times of the year. I know it is that way in mine. Then when someone stops doing it others are begging for them to come back or the organization dies. (happened in my area when I stopped).

But with this shooting.... how didn't anyone know he had these many guns, ammo, scouted out plans, etc? And more details emerge every day. Someone had to see a red flag....

Also on that last note.... people are also afraid to say anything. It is like the Seinfeld episode where they all watched the guy get mugged and did nothing. Is our society turning into that? I hope not.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> But with this shooting.... how didn't anyone know he had these many guns, ammo, scouted out plans, etc? And more details emerge every day. Someone had to see a red flag....


 All good, but don't include how many guns one owned as a red flag.

HH don't get bitter my less than moderate friend lol. I like Missouri Synod for the record. We went to the one just south of Wachter when our son was sick. As for liberals they are sick. Do you think I made up the pedophile thing? A psychiatrist in England and one in Canada already published saying it's natural and perhaps good for the child. In the 1960s we could not imagine gay marriage, but here we are. Now you can't imagine pedophiles being accepted. It's just a matter of time. At our age it may not happen in our lifetime, but the ball is already rolling. Who do you think will support it, conservative or liberal politicians? It's just the nature of the animal.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Good grief Buce. When you originally posted the pedophile thing a year or so ago, I spent almost a day researching the accuracy of it. If I remember correctly, there was about two self described experts who stated this, but were soundly criticized by every psychiatrist and psychologist organization world wide. But like I said "the airplane that lands safely is not news" and because these two idiots were so far out and oddball, a few press people picked it up, you saw ot or heard about it, and have been parroting I on ever since! LOL. 
In any field, medical or otherwise, you'll find the occasional crazy outlier, but to say everyone in that field thinks this, is a classic example of people,getting crap from the Internet and believing what they want to believe, then passing it along like herpes in a Cat House! Then " the all Liberals are crazy nonsense" that gets spewed and after a few months it becomes another "internet truth!"

Yes Chuck. I cant argue against the breakdown of family ties and neighborhood friendship. But where I live and in our families (wife and I) the opposite is true. Probably the same for most readers here. But what to do,about the masses of people who are from broken families, never families to begin with, etc. I have no solution! (As a retired Obstetrician I'm predicting an increase of this now that T has withdrawn funds for birth control-sorry, off topic) The so called "loners" of society have always been with us, 99% plus percent are probably as honest and nice as everyone else. 
Also like Plainsman said, having a bunch of guns doesn't make anyone a terrorist or mass shooter. I often joke to my wife that our neighbors must think I am some kind of gun nut type, as, being retired, I'm always going target shooting, hunting, being well armed rounding up cattle wih my rancher friends, etc. This time of year it must be rare to see me get in the pickup,WITHOUT loading a few firearms too! But this is ND in the fall, the best time of year, IMO! Spring and summer I tend to be armed with fishing rods! LOL


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

HH and Plainsman....

I am not equaling # of guns with this type of thing. What I meant by that is someone should have noticed this guy was doing certain things.... then you ask about the guns. ie: his planning of other locations? His mental deterioration, his "lone wolf" or odd behavior, etc. There had to be a red flag that people ignored.

I was at a continuing education class last winter and the teacher gave numerous examples of people "ignoring" or "turning" a blind eye to things. One of them went along these lines. A new person got hired at a company in the customer service area. A guy calls in and complains and complains. The new person tried to help them as much as possible but couldn't help them. The new person goes to a supervisor and other customer service reps to see if anything they can do.... they all say, that is just crazy larry. He calls every month and threatens us and what not. He will go away until next month.... well the new person finally told "Larry" that they couldn't do anything to help and have exhausted all avenues... Just like the others had instructed them to do to make him go away. Well "crazy" larry said the same stuff he always did and hung up.....guess who showed up at the business and shooting happened with crazy larry. He was looking for the "new person". You see this is when people should have alerted the authorities way before this happened.

I don't remember the name of the place of if the teacher told us about it. The guy teaching the class was ex FBI, has his own private security team/business, flys all over the world providing security, goes into fortune 500 companys and looks over their security stuff... anything from person, data breaches, etc. Lets put it this way when that Russian diplomat was shot last winter... I was in his class when that happened.... he got an update way before any news outlet. He was actually taken aback by it and had to collect himself. He might have known the guy or someone on that security team. Anyways.... this wasn't a BS story. But you see this is what is wrong with our world too. When people see or hear something odd... they don't alert the proper people or authorities.

On the # of guns....I am in the same boat as all of you with guns and I am sure about 90% of the people on this site are the same. If it was about just firearm ownership we would all look bad. Heck the other day going into one of my gun safe's I found a gun I totally forgot I had a nice little 20ga O/U. Might take it out this weekend for some range time and see if I can get a rooster or two.

I too am the opposite of the family dynamics out there. Most in the Midwestern states are that way.

Also this also goes along with what I talked about with mental illness and how our society is turning a blind eye to this. I am not saying we need to go back to institutions/asylums. But we need to look at how doctors give pills out like suckers in the waiting room. I mean it is so easy to get pills now from a doctor it isn't funny. They just prescribe a pill for anything. Look at the AD's on TV. Then look at the side effects... many of the pills state a side effect could be some rage, violent outbreaks, dillusional thoughts, etc. What I am saying is that doctors will prescribe a pill more often than not before therapy. This goes for anything... I got shoulder pain... instead of making me go to rehab and get it stronger they will give me a pill for the pain and tell me to get more exercise. I am not blaming doctors at all... just the system. It is easier and what people expect..... Example: heartburn... got to the doctor or buy over the counter a pill for that.... but instead one should change their diet, get exercise, and lose weight.... ETC.

It showed that this guy had a doctor "on retainer" and was prescribed pills. Now again what is a lot of the common ground in all of these.... PILLS and some sort of mental illness/condition/break down. Again I don't have the answers either and don't want our government saying what is a mental illness and who can own guns because we know how that will end up. But look at the common ground in most of the "mass shootings". These need to be in serious discussion.

Anyways we can talk until we are blue in the face on this. But there are also things that can be done IMHO. does the government need more regulations... I don't think so. Not on the firearms end. But can something be done on the other stuff mentioned... Maybe? Maybe more spending on government run mental facilities??? Most of those are privately run. I don't know.

sorry another tanget but kind of on topic... Look at our school system some of the people making the least amount of money and many times gets their jobs cut are the Para's. You know the people assigned to kids and have to deal with all the behavioral crap. They get paid the least and take all sorts of abuse from the kids (depending on the child). So someone who has "hands on" type of job gets paid the least in the whole spectrum. Granted many are not qualified like a teacher or have that education... yet many don't make squat and the turn over is crazy. So does the government need to give out grants and stuff for this? Instead of making sure schools have A/C or have a state of the art gym, athletic complex, etc. Just more food for thought.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> two idiots were so far out and oddball, a few press people picked it up,


 I agree, but it was a few far out oddballs that wanted gay marriage years ago. 99% of the NAMBLA are way left field. They gain traction every year. It will happen.

As far as guns I think all of us posting are on the same page. It's Hillary and her ilk that are the danger. Unfortunately I have relatives that think Hillary can walk on water.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I resent the idea that a "loner" should triggers special observance. There are millions of us loners out there that would never hurt a fly. The fact is that a loner is less likely to be suspected because no one really pays attention to or tracks their activity. That is why there are no flags. Because no one has regular enough contact with them to really determine a pattern. And that's why on the rare occasion they do go off nobody expects it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Oh, one more thing I might add. Maybe it's the psychologists that need watching. We all know a dysfunctional family right? Guess what field their kids often want to go into. I know two cases where really screwed up kids decided to go into psychology. Like HH said there are outliers, but I am inclined to think among psychologists the crazies would be inliers if that's a word. 
One more thing. The liberals I know that are for gun control have the worst temper of people I know. I think they get so angry they can imagine killing someone for things like voting for Trump. They don't understand that we don't think that way. So who are the real tolerant people of this world? I'll admit there are things I do not tolerate. I look at NAMBLA and think they should bring back the stocks. http://almy.us/news/art0402.htm

Disclaimer: HH don't take me having fun to serious. Except for those spawn of Satan liberals of course. :rollin: I actually have relatives that are extremely liberal, and I like them very much, but politically they are dumber than stumps. Good hearted, kind, but don't understand that total tolerance is total lack of principles. Like the old country song says "you have to stand for something or you will fall for anything". Sorry were talking guns. I wish I had some. 8)



> I am not saying we need to go back to institutions/asylums.


 Yes, it would be a lot cheaper to house the sane. :rollin: Bring back the castles. :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Back to the Vegas shooting. I don't understand how someone can spray 200 drounds down a hallway and would a security guy without someone calling 911 or all hell breaking loose. It will be interesting to see what the final story is, when all the facts are in.

Chuck, I know At least three "loners" that are pretty "weird" compared with the average North Dakotan, two with PTSD. All fairly heavily armed and though they are my friends, actually more acquaintances than friends, there's nothing that would signal any of them doing something bad like this. Yet, if any of them ever DID a shooting, I'm sure many people, including myself, might not be all that surprised. Thinking about it, I can think of 4 or 5 or even more that in retrospect of a shooting, that might not surprised many acquaintances. 
. Things to consider - - People are innocent until they do something bad, unless there is a VERY strong suspicion that they might. If someone reports weird behavior and the guy is thinking of doing something bad, the reporting person might be the first in his crosshairs. Fear of repercussions throws a monkey wrench in reporting, both in the medical and lay population. Any squabble between neighbors might result in a lot of frivolous "reporting" and open a lot of cans of worms.

Like I said earlier, I'm the only one in our neighborhood who is retired and,an outdoorsman, and some weeks every day I haul various firearms out to my pickup - hunting, target shooting, p dog elimination, rounding up cattle, patrolling our hunting areas for skunks, predators, etc. Being retired I generally go alone, at least till weekends when younger buddies are off work. If someone reported me, I'd have coffee with the investigating officer, have a good laugh and maybe go reassure the reporting person. But with some people, it could open up,a neighborhood animosity, etc. Not so much in ND, but elsewhere in some areas.
No easy answers to thousands of questions....


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Back to the Vegas shooting. I don't understand how someone can spray 200 drounds down a hallway and would a security guy without someone calling 911 or all hell breaking loose. It will be interesting to see what the final story is, when all the facts are in.


On TV the other night I listened to the story about him shooting and wounding the security guy. A maintenance man found the security guy who told him to take cover. The maintenance man then radioed ?????? perhaps the front desk or security and reported the man shooting. They asked what room. He told them 32nd floor end of the isle, but he didn't know the room number. The fools he talked to did not call the police. They may not have got there in time, but every minute counted. They would have known where the shots were coming from and it would have cut at least three to five minutes of shooting and who knows how many lives.



> Like I said earlier, I'm the only one in our neighborhood who is retired and,an outdoorsman, and some weeks every day I haul various firearms out to my pickup - hunting, target shooting, p dog elimination, rounding up cattle, patrolling our hunting areas for skunks, predators, etc.


 Same here HH. I might add pounding rounds down range to test how fast I can make them go, or how accurate (mostly) I can make them. I can't estimate how many thousands of dollars I have spent just blasting paper. The other afternoon I came home and the neighbor girl was on our deck knocking at the door. She wanted some help with her leaf collection for biology class. As I got out I told her not to freak out because I was wearing a handgun. She was surprised, but not freaked out. They must see me carrying guns to the car every other day. I know her parents notice, but they also know I have worked with Cub Scouts, Boy Scouts, and do court security as an officer where he is the state's attorney. I feel privileged knowing the city council people know me, the county commissioners know me, the police and sheriff's department know me, the state's attorney, the judges. and numerous pastors and all know that if I ever used a gun it would be to save an innocent person, perhaps one of them, not harm them. I don't know I find more freedom in people knowing me, than in being a recluse.


----------

